# New state leading Cobia



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

The bay was red hot today. Today we had a limit of Cobia by noon and then caught 12 citation reds sight casting to schooles of them the size of a 7 11 parking lot. The highlight of the day was when I watched my buddy Aubrey Williams catch a 101 pound slob Cobia. I was about 50 feet from him when he hooked it. The tide was ripping. That fish had a head the size of a soccer ball. Audrey is a master of pulling big Cobia off the poles. Last week he did the same with an 87 pounder. I should have posted in the boating board. Please move it.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

what was in the stomach?
my BIL caught one 82 lb. had a whole big skate inside, amongst other things.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Aaaaaaaaa awsome


----------



## nickvaughn (Feb 25, 2011)

were at in the bay were you im i got 5 the other day and 1 red you tell me ill tell you lol


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cool!!!


----------

